# 15% all around!



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Just finished get my tint done. This makes the car look so good! Wish I would have done it sooner!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks real good with the black!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Your Cruze is looking mighty sharp!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! Got to love the all black!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks great! Black windows with a black car. Always a favorite


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks great. Tint looks really nice on the Cruze. Pity most can't get away with going that dark...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Looks great. Tint looks really nice on the Cruze. Pity most can't get away with going that dark...


+1. I had to go 35% cause I wouldn't even chance 20%....although I really wanted to.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Love it! Looks real sharp on that black!


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! It's proved itself to be real nice when it was 97 yesterday!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

OMG black tint look great, now you can see your face in it ................


----------



## myselfalex (Jun 13, 2012)

****, that is one helluva clean look with the all black then the blinging rims below.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Cruze in Black*

cruze in all black. Luv it. Have you taken a pic in its reflection? That’s the best part of a blackky. Cool work though!


----------

